# Any Diagnostic Software for Mini's



## flynhi757 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am asking this for a friend that has a mini. I have the carsoft program for my Bimmer to do diagnostics , fault resets , etc. Is there any similar programs that are on the market for your Mini's????? We just had to replace the throttle body and need to reprogram since the new one is a performance body. Thanks in advance for ant help.
Wally


----------



## flynhi757 (Mar 18, 2008)

51 views and not even one reply?????? I cant believe that no one here knows if there is a program out there. Sure glad the 3 series readers are more willing to help folks out . Thanks,
Wally


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

This forum is "MINI lite." Try northamericanmotoring.com for more information and quicker response.


----------



## flynhi757 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------

